# [HOWTO PORTATILES] Configurar la reducción de frecuencia

## ResetReboot

Bueno, me he decidido a hacer un mini-howto sobre el cpufreq en Gentoo, que aunque muchos habréis leido la guía oficial de Gentoo sobre el power save, creo que a más de un noob le vendrá bien, comencemos:

Para empezar, necesitamos compilar el kernel con cpufreq:

```
Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->

      CPU Frequency scaling  --->

             [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                               

             < >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                              

              Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                        

             <*>   'performance' governor                                            

             <*>   'powersave' governor                                              

             ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling         

             [ ]     /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)                           

             <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                       

             ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                         

             <*> ACPI Processor P-States driver                                      

             [ ]   /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)

             [En la lista que sigue elige el driver de tu CPU]
```

Una advertencia, mi portátil es un Celeron Mobile a 2.50Ghz(no M, cuidado) y el driver que he de usar es el Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation, para los demás usa el Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface) (para Pentium M) o el Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface).

Los governors son los encargados de manejar la velocidad de la CPU y son tres:

- performance: Mantiene siempre la máxima velocidad de la CPU

- powersave: Mantiene siempre al mínimo la velocidad de la CPU

- userspace: Deja el trabajo a una aplicación en espacio de usuario

Bien, pasos habituales de recauchutado (recompilado) del kernel... y listo. Ya podemos comprobar que esto funciona (como root):

```
$ cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq

$ echo -n userspace > scaling_governor
```

Con esto indicamos que queremos controlar nosotros la frecuencia.

```
$ echo -n 1000000 > scaling_setspeed
```

Y esto pone nuestra cpu a 1 Ghz (la velocidad va indicada en Khz).

Para comprobar que todo va bien, hacemos:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep Mhz
```

Si la velocidad no cambia, puede ser que tu version del kernel no muestre bien la velocidad, para poder comprobarlo (NOTA: necesitas activar el soporte para cpuid en el kernel para que esta aplicación funcione correctamente):

```
$ emerge x86info

$ x86info | grep Mhz
```

Si el directorio cpufreq no existe en sys, es probable que o no habéis elegido el driver correcto o que vuestro procesador no está soportado.

En este directorio además debe de haber varios ficheros en el directorio:

- cpuinfo_max_freq: Informa de la máxima frecuencia que puede alcanzar el procesador (no, con esto no vas a poder hacer overclocking... sorry)

- cpuinfo_min_freq: Informa de la mínima frecuencia que puede alcanzar el procesador (el mio baja a un mínimo de 300 Mhz!)

- scaling_available_frequencies: Aquí sale una lista de las frecuencias disponibles (no, el cambio no es continuo, debe ser por razones técnicas)

- scaling_available_governors: Lista los posibles governors de que disponemos. (en algunas arquitecturas sólo es posible el userspace)

- scaling_driver: Para saber cual es el driver que está usando actualmente

- scaling_governor: Con este archivo podemos o saber qué governor estamos usando actualmente o activar un governor en particular.

- scaling_max_freq: Este archivo nos informa y nos permite poner un límite al máximo de frecuencia al que queremos que llegue el procesador (Cpufreqd usa este archivo, como veremos más adelante)

- scaling_min_freq: Este archivo nos informa y nos permite poner un límite al mínimo de frecuencia que puede bajar nuestro procesador (cpufreqd también lo usa).

- scaling_setspeed: Este archivo sólo aparece tras activar el governor userspace, y con él podemos seleccionar la velocidad del procesador manualmente o que algún programa (como speedfreq en modo dinámico, ver más abajo) lo controle.

Lo siguiente es usar un daemon que se encargue del manejo de la velocidad, ya que a traves de estos archivos es poco manejable.

Tenemos actualmente 3 daemons:

- cpufreqd: (emerge cpufreqd; rc-update add cpufreqd default)

cpufreqd es un governor que nos permite definir los máximos y los mínimos de velocidad, además del governor, según la carga de CPU, la batería y los programas que esten funcionando en el archivo /etc/cpufreqd.conf y que tiene esta pinta (es legible y sencillo, creo que no necesita mucha explicación)

```
[General]

  pidfile=/var/run/cpufreqd.pid

  poll_interval=2

  pm_type=acpi

# Uncomment the following line to enable ACPI workaround (see cpufreqd.conf(5)) 

# acpi_workaround=1 verbosity=4 

#(if you want a minimal logging set to 5) 

# Full performance

  [Profile]

  name=ac

  minfreq=600000

  maxfreq=1400000

  policy=performance 

# Maximum power saving

  [Profile]

  name=battery

  minfreq=600000

  maxfreq=900000

  policy=powersave 

# Constant frequency

  [Profile]

  name=dvd

  minfreq=900000

  maxfreq=1100000

  policy=powersave 

# Full performance when running on AC 

  [Rule]

  name=ac_on

  ac=on

  profile=ac 

# Compiling should be fast if battery state is ok

  [Rule]

  name=compiling

  ac=off

  battery_interval=30-100

  programs=emerge,make,gcc,cpp

  cpu_interval=0-100

  profile=ac 

# watching DVD's gets sluggish with slow CPU frequency 

# Can also be used for games etc.

  [Rule]

  name=dvd_watching

  ac=off

  battery_interval=15-100

  programs=xine,mplayer,avidemux,kaffeine,kmplayer

  cpu_interval=0-100

  profile=dvd 

# If above doesn't apply, maximise power saving

  [Rule]

  name=battery_on

  ac=off

  battery_interval=0-100

  cpu_interval=0-100

  profile=battery
```

- cpudyn: (emerge cpudyn; rc-update add cpudyn default)

Este governor está programado por un español y su función consiste en cambiar entre powersave y performance según la carga y respondiendo rápidamente a los eventos interactivos (ratón, teclado) para que se note mínimamente su efecto. Además también se encarga de apagar tus discos duros. Su fichero de configuración lo encontraréis en: /etc/conf.d/cpudyn

- speedfreq: (emerge speedfreq; rc-update add speedfreq default)

Este governor tiene varios modos de funcionamiento:

  - auto: se autoconfigura según el estado de la batería (ACPI)

  - fixed: pone la velocidad del procesador a un velocidad determinada

  - powersave: activa el governor powersave

  - performance: activa el governor performance

  - dynamic: va aumentando y disminuyendo dinámicamente la frecuencia según la carga y el uso.

Este governor se configura en /etc/conf.d/speedfreq y podemos poner el modo por defecto:

```
# Select here how you want your CPU to be controlled

# If you select auto you should use the battery.sh script

# provided with this ebuild to control speed depending on A/C status

# acceptable values:

#       powersave       maximise power savings

#       performance     maximise performance

#       dynamic         adjust speed according to CPU load (default)

#       NNN             set CPU to a fixed speed of NNN MHz

#       auto            let the init script detect current battery status

SPEEDFREQ_SPEED="dynamic"

# For more options refer to `speedfreqd -h`

SPEEDFREQ_OPTS=""
```

y además tiene un cliente de nombre speedfreq que nos permitirá controlar al daemon.

Bueno, por el momento esto es todo, acepto críticas, sugerencias, adiciones, etc... Espero que os sea útil.[/code]

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Pues muchas gracias, te lo has currado. Hoy mismo intentare ponerlo en marcha.  :Wink: 

----------

## psm1984

En /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ hay otros archivos que marcan la velocidad minima y maxima. Tambien en los mensajes del kernel suele aparecer una serie de estados  (P0,P1...) que indican los modos posibles.

----------

## ResetReboot

Ah!, Gracias! se me había olvidado lo de explicar esos archivos (es culpa de tener que explicar cosas a windowzers en los que hay que obviar detalles, lo siento!). Ahora mismo lo pongo.

Ah, y me alegro de que te haya sido de utilidad, Gentoosiastix.

----------

## ingcgg00

He seguido los pasos de tu manual pero tengo un pequeño problema. No tengo permiso para acceder a set_speed y este no existe en mi directorio sys/cpufreq. 

Mi cpu es un P42.8 HT, ni Mobile ni M.

A ver si alguien sabe k hacer.

----------

## RAPUL

 *ingcgg00 wrote:*   

> He seguido los pasos de tu manual pero tengo un pequeño problema. No tengo permiso para acceder a set_speed y este no existe en mi directorio sys/cpufreq. 
> 
> Mi cpu es un P42.8 HT, ni Mobile ni M.
> 
> A ver si alguien sabe k hacer.

 

Cada CPU necesita un CP frequency table helper. 

Revisa que tengas activado:

```

[*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                           <*>   CPU frequency table helpers (NEW)

---   CPUFreq processor drivers

<*> Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation (NEW)

```

PD: Nunca he activado el cpufreq en una Intel P4 pero me imagino que si tienes un P4 HT debe ser asi ya que la ayuda del kernel dice:

```

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD:

This adds the CPUFreq driver for Intel Pentium 4 / XEON processors.

For details, take a look at linux/Documentation/cpu-freq.

If in doubt, say N.

```

----------

## ingcgg00

ambos estan activados, pero encuentro dos diferencias respecto a las del ejemplo:

--- 'performance' governor

como ves no lo puedo activar y me aparece una nueva opcion que no tengo activada:

'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

Tengo k activar esta ultima??

----------

## RAPUL

 *ingcgg00 wrote:*   

> ambos estan activados, pero encuentro dos diferencias respecto a las del ejemplo:
> 
> --- 'performance' governor
> 
> como ves no lo puedo activar y me aparece una nueva opcion que no tengo activada:
> ...

 

No puedes activar performance porque ya está seleccionado por defecto.

```

Default CPUFreq governor (userspace)  --->                        

             <*>   'performance' governor                                            

             <*>   'powersave' governor                                              

             ---   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

```

En el ejemplo se ha seleccionado por defecto userspace. Haz lo mismo y verás como puedes seleccionar performance.

Las flechitas son menus donde activar o elegir más cosas...

----------

## ResetReboot

ingcgg0... para empezar, hay que tener activados los tres tipos de governors... luego, como bien se puede leer,para que aparezca scaling_setspeed es /sys tenemos que hacer "echo -n userspace > scaling_governor", que es para decirle al kernel que nos encargaremos nosotros o algun programa de la frecuencia, sólo entonces aparece scaling_setspeed.

----------

## ingcgg00

ya hice todo y le intento bajar la frecuencia y ni se inmuta??

Igual no vale para procesadores no mobile ni m.

----------

## Patatasfritas

se puede hacer para un sobermesa. tengo un 3200 amd en euna asus a7n8x deluxe, el problema es q vivo en murcia y ahora estamos a a40 grados ambiente vivo en un ultimo piso y el terrado hace efecto compresa entra calor pero no sale nada. los grados se me disparan muchisimo y kiero evitarlo.

----------

## ResetReboot

ingcgg0: Quizá no tengas el driver adecuado. Para tu tipo de procesador necesitas el P4/Xeon Clock Modulation.

Patatasfritas: Busca un programa llamado Athcool o mira este enlace

----------

## RAPUL

 *ResetReboot wrote:*   

> ingcgg0: Quizá no tengas el driver adecuado. Para tu tipo de procesador necesitas el P4/Xeon Clock Modulation.
> 
> Patatasfritas: Busca un programa llamado Athcool o mira este enlace

 

ResetReboot, La CPU no es Athlon de que le iba a servir el Athcool que lo unico que habilita es la instrucción HLT de aquellos chips de Athlon principalmente thunderbird que no la llevan habilitada por defecto. Vease:

 *ingcgg00 wrote:*   

> Mi cpu es un P42.8 HT, ni Mobile ni M. 
> 
> A ver si alguien sabe k hacer.

 

----------

## psm1984

 *RAPUL wrote:*   

>  *ResetReboot wrote:*   ingcgg0: Quizá no tengas el driver adecuado. Para tu tipo de procesador necesitas el P4/Xeon Clock Modulation.
> 
> Patatasfritas: Busca un programa llamado Athcool o mira este enlace 
> 
> ResetReboot, La CPU no es Athlon de que le iba a servir el Athcool que lo unico que habilita es la instrucción HLT de aquellos chips de Athlon principalmente thunderbird que no la llevan habilitada por defecto. Vease:
> ...

 

Lo del athcool se lo dice a Patatasfritas   :Rolling Eyes: , ¿no?

----------

## RAPUL

Oops!

ResetReboot, Mil disculpas!

----------

## ResetReboot

Sin problema, Rapul quedas disculpado   :Very Happy: 

Una mala tarde la tiene cualquiera  :Wink: 

----------

## cnyx

buenas. Una cosilla yo lo tenia configurado con el governor userspace, de manera que estando sin hacer nada rulaba a unos 300 mhz o menos. No se que ha pasado, pero hoy he reinciado y en seguida se ha puesto el ventilador en marcha. He mirado la frecuencia y estaba a 1698.55 mhz es decir lo maximo. Como me ha extrañado he mirado a ver si habia algo por ahi consumiendo cpu, pero el consumo de cpu era el de siempre entre 2 y 3% en reposo. He mirado a ver si es que la ultima vez lo habia puesto en performance o algo asi, pero no, seguia con el governor userspace. La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de por que puede estar pasando esto ni que lo ha provocado. 

Lo ultimo que hice antes de que pasara esto fue instalar looking glass, el escritorio 3d de sun. pero no creo que esto tenga nada que ver.

En cuanto al kernel ni lo he tocado, es el mismo que tenia antes.

Alguien sabe a que se puede deber esto? y comom remediarlo?

gracias, saludos.

----------

## ResetReboot

Que procesador llevas? Un Centrino?. 

Por otro lado, userspace lo deja en una velocidad fija, con lo que necesitas un programa como speedfreq o alguno de los que comento arriba para que la frecuencia vaya variando.

También tengo entendido que los Centrino se ajustan por "hardware" ellos solos cuando no hay driver controlando la frecuencia....

Prueba ambas cosas.

----------

## cnyx

Si es un centrino. Yo tengo userspace ahora mismo, y esto tira a 1700Mhz o sea lo maximo. La cuestion es que antes lo tenia igual y la frecuencia en reposo era de 200 y pico o 300 Mhz. En cuanto le pedia algo la frecuencia se adaptaba automaticamente como tu dices por hardware. El problema es que sin haber tocado nada ahora parece que algo fuerce a la frecuencia a estar al máximo, como si usara la politica performance. Yo no necesitaba usar speedfreq, la frecencia se adaptaba sola. No se qué ha cambiado pero ya no lo hace. 

¿Alguna idea?

Saludos.

----------

## ResetReboot

Entonces mi recomendación:

Creo que mejor quitar del kernel todo driver relacionado con la frecuencia de la CPU y dejar que sea el HW el que se ajuste.

----------

## cnyx

no se probare cosillas a ver si recupero la forma en que lo tenia antes que era genial y si no como tu dices quitare todo.

saludos.

----------

## cnyx

pues parece que el hardware no adapta dinamicamente la frecuencia. Si esto fuera asi deberia ver una frecuencia dinamica en FreeBSD donde no he configurado nada de esto, pero sin embargo siempre essta a 1700 que es el maximo.

Antes cuando lo ponia en userspace la adaptaba dinamicamente a las necesidades. Si lo ponia en performance iba a 1700 todo el tiempo que es el maximo y si lo ponia en powersave tambien la adaptaba dinamicamente pero sin pasar de 600 mhz.

Algo ha debido pasar cuando estando en userspace ya no la adapta dinamicamente sino que esta a top y en powersave esta a 600mhz todo el tiempo sin adaptacion dinamica tampoco.

Alguna idea??? estoy realmente intrigado.

saludos.

PD:: si no consigo averiguar nada me instalare el windows que me acuerdo que en el panel de control te ponia la frecuencia a la que estaba rulando el micro. Asi si veo algo extraño en win ya sabre que es problema de hard.

----------

## ResetReboot

Mi recomendacion entonces es que dejes puesto el userspace y te instales el speedfreq, que adapta la frecuencia automaticamente segun  la carga del sistema y hará las veces del sistema HW. Es más, yo en mi portatil uso speedfreq (Celeron 4 mobile, no centrino).

----------

## OSMigrator

 *Quote:*   

> - cpudyn: (emerge cpudyn; rc-update add cpudyn default) 
> 
> Este governor está programado por un español y su función consiste en cambiar entre powersave y performance según la carga y respondiendo rápidamente a los eventos interactivos (ratón, teclado) para que se note mínimamente su efecto. Además también se encarga de apagar tus discos duros. Su fichero de configuración lo encontraréis en: /etc/conf.d/cpudyn 

 

 Creo recordar que fue creado por Ricardo Galli y que hay una serie de artículos sobre cpudyn y evitar que el disco duro del portátil se nos ponga a mil en www.bulma.net. Yo lo usé en Debian y funcionaba de miedo; además su configuración era muy sencilla. Si quereia más informacion pues pasaros por esa página.

----------

## cnyx

Bueno el otro dia instale windows y resulta que no se que hace durante el proceso de instalacion, pero al reiniciar y entrar en gentoo ya me iba la adaptacion dinamica de la frecuencia del procesador. Luego reincie y me meti en FreeBSD, al volver a gentoo ya no iba la adaptacion dinamica. Luego el culpable es FreeBSD.

Mi pregunta es que leches hace para cambiar la configuracion del hardware?

Alguna idea o solucion?

saludos

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Recuerdo que existe powernowd como un buen demonio para el ahorro de batería (no solo para los micros con POWER NOW, sino tb en mi Pentium 4 HT).

Además os recuerdo que desde hace poco existe ONDEMAND, aunque no se muy bien como funciona eso del ONDEMAND

¿Alguna idea?

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

----------

## Palmax Maverick

No os dije que existe wmlaptop que si está el contolador en el espacio de usuario permite cambiar la frecuencia decon una miniventanita y un par de botones y tb controla la batería y la pantalla. Parece chulo.

De todas formas nadie sabe que es eso de ondemand, creo que el kernel revisa el trabajo que tiene en ese momento y con ese estudio pone la frecuencia que considere. Al fin y al cabo el que sabe perdectamente que trabajaos tiene es el kernel, lo demás es preguntar como de usada está la CPU, que parece lo mismo pero no lo es.

¿Alguien sabe como se utiliza eso de ONDEMAND?

Gracias

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Portado al wiki  :Smile: 

----------

## Chewieip

Subo este post arriba después de tanto tiempo para aclarar unas ideas y discutir sobre el funcionamiento del cpufreqd. 

En este momento, tengo mi PC con el cpufreq corriendo con el Ondemand. El Ondemand es, tal como dijo Palmax Maverick, un controlador dinámico de la freqüencia segun el trabajo de la CPU. 

Mi problema es que esta totalmente fluctuando de 600 a 1600 (tengo un centrino) sin parar, pasando por intermedios. Lo que me preocupa es si esto no puede ser malo para el PC ... no creo que sea muy normal un funcionamento de "throotle" tan bestia. 

Alguien más lo ha probado?

----------

## LinuxBlues

Te recomendaría el uso de cpudyn, funciona perfectamente y a la primera... Además está desarrollado por un español   :Wink: 

No puedo seguir haciendo más comentarios porque de momento estoy haciendo pruebas con powersave y pmtools. Pero powersave es un cañón   :Twisted Evil:    Maneja ACPI y APM (aunque con acpid, pero eliminando todos los events) sin el más mínimo problema.

En fin, ambos están masked, pero con pmtools puedes volcar todas las tablas DSDT y hacer uso de ellas   :Wink: 

----------

## cohone

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Alguien sabe como se utiliza eso de ONDEMAND?

 

Si tienes bien configurado el kernel:

```
echo ondemand >/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

Para volver a perfomance

```
echo perfomance >/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

También tienes powersave(cpu siempre al minimo)

```
echo powersave >/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi problema es que esta totalmente fluctuando de 600 a 1600 (tengo un centrino) sin parar

 

A mi me va bien... solo sube cuando hay carga de trabajo en la cpu, aunque suele(no siempre) saltar directamente al máximo y al minimo.

----------

## pacho2

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> Recuerdo que existe powernowd como un buen demonio para el ahorro de batería (no solo para los micros con POWER NOW, sino tb en mi Pentium 4 HT).
> 
> Además os recuerdo que desde hace poco existe ONDEMAND, aunque no se muy bien como funciona eso del ONDEMAND
> 
> ¿Alguna idea?
> ...

 

Yo siempre uso ondemand, tanto en un amd64 como en un centrino core duo (además con las dos CPUs  :Wink:  ).

Con el governor ondemand, la frecuencia cambiará según lo usada que este. Por ejemplo, si tengo el escritorio y no corro nada que consuma CPU, la frecuencia permanece, en mi caso, a la mitad, si abro algo que requiera más CPU, la frecuencia sube.

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## aj2r

Pues ya que el howto es para portátiles lo suyo es que el demonio con que se controle la frecuencia sea laptop_mode que es capaz de hacer esto y otras cosas muy interesantes para la duración de la batería  :Wink: 

----------

## opotonil

Yo actualmente estoy usando el cpufreqd, ya que es el que se explicaba en la documentacion oficial de gentoo y el que mejor ponian en cuanto a posibilidades, y la verdad es que me va perfectamente, pero mirando un articulo de BULMA vi que el cpudyn tambien puede poner el HD en stand by cosa que no puede hacer el cpufreqd o por lo menos yo no he encontrado ninguna referencia por mas que he buscado, asi que no se si canviarme ¿cual os parece mejor? y en cuanto al laptop_mode la verdad que una vez que lo probe no me convencio demasiado.

Salu2.

----------

## Franchute13

Hola.

Tengo una duda y un problema

La duda es que debo elegir si

*Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation, 

*Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets 

*Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets 

para un Pentium M, yo creo que es Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets  pero no estoy 100% seguro.

ahora el problema.

Siguiendo la guia de

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/power-management-guide.xml

cuando llego a:

tail -f /var/log/acpid | grep "received event" 

no me funciona. Osea, debo esperar un resultado parecido a

[Tue Sep 20 17:39:06 2005] received event "ac_adapter AC 00000080 00000000"

[Tue Sep 20 17:39:06 2005] received event "battery BAT0 00000080 00000001"

cuando enchufo o desenchufo el AC, pero nada. Alguna idea?

La portatil es una IBM R51e.

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:R51e

Gracias

----------

## pacho2

 *Franchute13 wrote:*   

> Hola.
> 
> Tengo una duda y un problema
> 
> La duda es que debo elegir si
> ...

 

Este post era originalmente un HOWTO, quizás deberías abrir un nuevo hilo.

En cuanto al problema, asegurate de que estas corriendo acpid.

Para el pentium-m usa el speedstep  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Franchute13

Gracias por tu respuesta. Tambien tiene razon y pido disculpas por no haber creado otro hilo.

Igualmente gracias por el How To

----------

## upszot

Hola gente..

 Una consulta estoy configurando esto en base al HOW-TO y esta guia... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/power-management-guide.xml

y me gustaria saber que driver del procesador seleccionar para mi CPU

```
M1530 upszot # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i name

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz

```

 Las opciones en el kernel (2.6.31-gentoo-r10) para intel ahora son...

```
 < >   Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated) (NEW)   

 < >   Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface) (NEW)

 < >   Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface) (NEW)

 < >   Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation (NEW) 
```

de paso si alguien puiera decir de donde se obtiene ese dato mejor aun.... (en la guia dice "Consulte la documentación del núcleo si no está seguro cuál elegir. " .... aunque entre al "Help" de cada una de esas opciones (y tiene una listita cada una) no me termina de quedar claro cual es el que corresponde con el mio)

Edit: aca dejo un screen http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/9765/kernel.jpg

saludos y gracias por el HOW-TO

----------

## upszot

 *upszot wrote:*   

> Hola gente..
> 
>  Una consulta estoy configurando esto en base al HOW-TO y esta guia... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/power-management-guide.xml
> 
> y me gustaria saber que driver del procesador seleccionar para mi CPU
> ...

 

hola a todos...

Bueno el tema de la frecuencia del cpu funciona sin marcar esas opciones en el kernel que puse arriba ...

```

M1530 upszot # modprobe acpi-cpufreq 

M1530 upszot # /etc/init.d/acpid start

 * Starting acpid ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

M1530 upszot # cd /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

M1530 cpufreq # cat scaling_governor

userspace

M1530 cpufreq # echo -n 1200000 > scaling_setspeed

M1530 upszot # cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i  Mhz

cpu MHz         : 1200.000

cpu MHz         : 2400.000
```

pero entonces para que es esta parte del HOW-TO?...

 *ResetReboot wrote:*   

> Bueno, me he decidido a hacer un mini-howto sobre el cpufreq en Gentoo, que aunque muchos habréis leido la guía oficial de Gentoo sobre el power save, creo que a más de un noob le vendrá bien, comencemos:
> 
> Para empezar, necesitamos compilar el kernel con cpufreq:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

saludos

----------

